

Where in the World is Edward Snowden Seeking Political Asylum? - Impossible
http://www.edwardsnowdengame.com/

======
casca
It's Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego using Edward Snowden.

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Sandiego](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Sandiego)

